# Lowrider Clothes...



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 6 2004, 06:02 AM


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

You sellin these homie?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----hop2this

yep, they are for sale.
and like before, free shipping to anyone that meantions they seen this on layitlow.


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

Cool, where can I pick one up? you got a site or sumpin or can I jus order one str8 through you with that free shipping deal? I want that 'LFL' one in black, and the eat, sleep, lworide one in baby blue, both in large...  



Last edited by Hop2This at Nov 3 2003, 11:52 PM


----------



## Low'nSLOcaprice (Sep 3, 2003)

ill take a future lowrider shirt 2T(baby blue) for my lil bro 

and a heather grey large eat sleep lowride 



Last edited by Low'nSLOcaprice at Nov 3 2003, 11:02 PM


----------



## Low'nSLOcaprice (Sep 3, 2003)

can i get some info? 



Last edited by Low'nSLOcaprice at Nov 3 2003, 10:55 PM


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

any pics of the actual shirts?
:biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

yeah how do we order online, i can see ythe paypal verified graphic but no order forms ?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------Low'nSLOcaprice
---------Unity_Jon

sup guys, you can goto paypal.com and pay directly to [email protected]. in the info box, please put size and item, shipping address and mention layitlow for the free shipping
option 2 is to pay with a moneyorder to:
artist technicians
97-33-125th street
richmondhill, ny 11419
attach all the same info as per paypal


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------schmidt64










$12.95 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 29 2004, 05:49 PM


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

only XXL? come on homie, i know u know alot of us riders are fat LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----BigLinc

other larger sizes are not a problem.
they will run a lil more.
XXL + $1
XXXL + $3
I'll print up whatever size your looking for.
the sizes shown are the sizes im keeping in stock,
but i'll always do custom orders also.
 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 29 2004, 05:26 PM


----------



## ssdrop64 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 4 2003, 01:29 PM
> *----BigLinc
> 
> other larger sizes are not a problem.
> ...


yo i wanna get 2 custom sizes I'll pay paypal now

4x shirt $12.95 each plus $4 each right? 



Last edited by ssdrop64 at Nov 4 2003, 02:17 PM


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------ssdrop64
thats right, $16.95 for XXXXL
just dont forget to let me know which design and color & dont forget to mention layitlow for the free shipping.


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

done deal :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------Unity Jon,
thanks for the order,
one question, i was a bit confused with the size
is it a 1x(XL) or large(L)?
please confirm.


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

Jus ordered my 2, thanks homie 
By the way, could you do custom shirts? Like if I told you a design, could you make it? It wont be anyhitng too complex, but jus sumpin like the ones your puttin out riht now.. 



Last edited by Hop2This at Nov 6 2003, 07:22 PM


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------Hop2This
thanks for the order!
Yes, I do custom orders all the time.
you can either supply me with artwork or an idea of what you want
and we can go from there.


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 6 2003, 08:37 PM
> *--------Hop2This
> thanks for the order!
> Yes, I do custom orders all the time.
> ...


 Cool, I get back to you for sure with a few designs :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------Hop2This,
When ever your ready!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kenny13z3 (Jan 9, 2003)

just woundring but how much would you charge for a XL shirt with a red "hatchet man" and at the bottom it says "LowRider & Juggalo 4-Ever"



the psychopathic records hatchetman incase u didnt know just woundring, thanks bro 



Last edited by Kenny13z3 at Nov 15 2003, 08:51 AM


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Heather Grey - Black - Navy Blue - Royal Blue
S - M - L - XL - XXL
$14.95 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 29 2004, 05:21 PM


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Red - Heather Grey - Black - Royal Blue
S - M - L - XL - XXL
$14.95 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 29 2004, 05:21 PM


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------drasticbean
Im trying!!!
where you at?
need your thoughts! 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Nov 20 2003, 04:25 PM


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Heather Grey - Navy Blue - Black - Burgundy
S - M - L - XL - XXL
$14.95 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 29 2004, 05:22 PM


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Black - Royal Blue - Heather Grey - Red
S - M - L - XL - XXL
$14.95 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 29 2004, 05:22 PM


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

All shirts now in stock.
paypal: [email protected]
$14.95 each - free shipping as long as you mention layitlow. 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 29 2004, 05:22 PM


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 20 2003, 09:23 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wouldn't it be MFFL?


----------



## LadyDrama93 (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 4 2003, 08:00 AM
> *---------Low'nSLOcaprice
> ---------Unity_Jon
> 
> ...


 how can i buy shirts n pay with a money order? where can i order it?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----LadyDrama93
you can send moneyorders to:

Artist Technicians
97-33-125th street
Richmondhill, NY 11419
www.ArtistTechnicians.com

Include :
1- Title of design
2- Color of shirt
3- Size of shirt
4- shipping address
5- mention layitlow for free shipping (priority mail)
6- include contact info (email / phone#)

will be mailed out as soon as moneyorder is recieved.
NO PERSONAL CHECKS

Thanks.


----------



## LadyDrama93 (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 20 2003, 11:55 AM
> *-----LadyDrama93
> you can send moneyorders to:
> 
> ...


 what do i have to mention about layitlow.com?


----------



## LadyDrama93 (Oct 9, 2003)

i also wanted to ask you that if i only had to send the money of the shirt, lets say the shirt cost $12.99...all i qotta send is the $12.99 right? nothing else


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------LadyDrama93
Correct. Just $14.95 per shirt... nothing else.
no shipping.
no tax. 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 29 2004, 05:23 PM


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

They R Looking Good Marv....  

Keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------SLAMNFX,
Thanks, I'm tryin'


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

Received my 2 shirts today, I like em alot! Keep up the good work, and I will pry be talkin to you for some more in the future


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

orderED mine homie , everyone come on and support our fellow LOWRIDERs  



Last edited by WICKEDSTYLES at Nov 21 2003, 10:56 PM


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------Hop2This
Thanks for the order! Enjoy!
im started to work on new designs already, trying to have at least 10 by the summer!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------WICKEDSTYLES
Thanks for the order, it will be shipped out monday morning ASAP!
thanks again!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for the great support!
All the designs are moving well!
I should have more soon, If you guys have ideas let me know!


----------



## cheeks78 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 26 2003, 01:56 PM
> *Thanks to everyone for the great support!
> All the designs are moving well!
> I should have more soon, If you guys have ideas let me know!*


hey whats up i dont know if you remember me but i think i met you when you came down to louisville 



Last edited by cheeks78 at Nov 28 2003, 08:12 PM


----------



## Low'nSLOcaprice (Sep 3, 2003)

sendin money out tommorrow for 2T future lowrider baby blue shirt :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 26 2003, 02:56 PM
> *Thanks to everyone for the great support!
> All the designs are moving well!
> I should have more soon, If you guys have ideas let me know!*


 any new designs yet? any hoodies?


L8


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----1 LO 64
I dont have any hoodies printed in stock, but if you want i'll print up hoodies if they are ordered. basically crew neck sweatshirts are +$5.00 more than the T's, hooded pullover sweatshirts are +$10.00 more than T's. all colors remain the same as the t-shirts. any question or problems let me know.
right now im working on 2 more designs, as soon as they are done and are in pre-print mode, i will post them up.
you can also email me at:
[email protected]
with any request or ideas!


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

You still got shirts and those baby bibs? I need one of each.
Still got the free shiping.
Just gotta go to paypal right?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Can you get the "future lowrider" shirts in infant sizes??? 0-3 Months, 3-6 months etc.???


----------



## goldilocs (Nov 6, 2001)

id like to see something in a halter top...i want some bibs...ill holla..great stuff


----------



## LOLO GURL (Dec 8, 2003)

i WOULD LIKE A CUTE SKIRT TO WEAR TO THE CAR SHOWS :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----cadyllac
got everything in stock.
mention layitlow for free shipping
just go thru paypal:
[email protected]
dont forget to mention which design , shirt color and size.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2003)

I would like to see LOLO Gurl and Goldilocs in the gear --------- together!! :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----bud
the smallest shirt we have is 2T, which is just a little larger than the 6months T.
we also have three colors now:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----goldilocs
-----LOLO GURL
We havent quite dipped into the ladies wear yet, but will soon.
it looks like either a halter top or spagetti strap top will be the first to drop.


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

My girl friend want's a regular guys tank top. like the ones we were under are white shirts. well she wants one that says. my boyfriends lowrider hop higher than your boyfriends....... 



Last edited by monte carlo at Dec 10 2003, 12:33 PM


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

and I want one for my son that say's "Future hydro switchman"


----------



## LOLO GURL (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo_@Dec 10 2003, 01:34 PM
> *and I want one for my son that say's "Future hydro switchman"*


 WHERE AT IN BAKERSFIELD ARE YOU?


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

South West Bakersfield.......WHY?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------monte carlo
custom design shirts are made with a minimum of a dozen t's.
if you are interested, let me know, i'll break down the process and the prices.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'd personally like to order the women of LIL nothing, because that's what I would like them to wear!!


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

no credit cards??


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------gibby64

visa / mastercard thru paypal.com
payment to:
[email protected]


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

New For 2004 - heres the next 5 designs in production right now:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Lowridinboxchevy (Feb 24, 2003)

i like i like


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----Lowridinboxchevy
thanks alot, im trying...


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

i'll be ordering more soooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------WICKEDSTYLES
thanks alot!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Dec 18 2003, 10:33 AM
> *------WICKEDSTYLES
> thanks alot!*


  Hey Homie...they look good........can you offer the one in the upper left hand corner in a black?

I'll be getting a couple after the holidays....I'm busted as fuck right now!!

L8


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------1 LO 64
sorry, they are all full front prints only.
holidays got everyone broke...


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

Would be nice to see a design with a g-body for a change, but then i'm a bit biased now 

hands up if you'd like a g-body design, if there's enough of us (1 dozen right ?) we could comission our own design......

that would be pretty cool eh ?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------Unity_Jon

actually, a g-body design sounds good.
you can always commision your own design (yep, one dozen minimum)
i'll try to think of a layout,
im trying to stay away from whats already out there and not be corny also.
if you have a good idea, let me know.
can you also send me some pics of your g-body?
[email protected] 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Dec 19 2003, 01:58 PM


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Dec 17 2003, 07:36 PM
> *New For 2004 - heres the next 5 designs in production right now:
> 
> 
> ...


 REAL TIGHT FITS :thumbsup:


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

Real nice work man! You will be receiving an order from me soon. How much to add for shipping to Aus though? 3 shirts - thanks man let me know.


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

bump


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowDownUnder_@Dec 20 2003, 05:10 PM
> *Real nice work man! You will be receiving an order from me soon. How much to add for shipping to Aus though? 3 shirts - thanks man let me know.*


 You reckon if I tried to get enough for 2 shirts and chip in for some shipping I could send the moeny your way and we could get your shirts and mine shipped over here at the same time? Let me know if ya want to do that, it'd save me a shitload for shipping mine by their own.


----------



## Latinplaya9 (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Dec 19 2003, 07:14 AM
> *Would be nice to see a design with a g-body for a change, but then i'm a bit biased now
> 
> hands up if you'd like a g-body design, if there's enough of us (1 dozen right ?) we could comission our own design......
> ...


 i second that.... love impalas n shyt, but not many g-body shirts.... i wanna get that impala crossing shirt


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purpura Delujo+Dec 20 2003, 11:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Purpura Delujo @ Dec 20 2003, 11:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LowDownUnder_@Dec 20 2003, 05:10 PM
> *Real nice work man! You will be receiving an order from me soon. How much to add for shipping to Aus though? 3 shirts - thanks man let me know.*


You reckon if I tried to get enough for 2 shirts and chip in for some shipping I could send the moeny your way and we could get your shirts and mine shipped over here at the same time? Let me know if ya want to do that, it'd save me a shitload for shipping mine by their own.[/b][/quote]
of course mate - saves both of us $. I'll call you when i hear back and we can go from there.

SO thats 5 shirts now


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

TTT


----------



## stigs106 (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry havent read all the topic just wondered if you shipping internationally or not


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Ive been doing alot of international shipping, the only problem is tracking the items.
in the u.s. i send everything with priority mail & mail tracking confirmation. (free).
for canada im sending airmail, $5 extra.
for international, im doing USPS which is a extra $5 per shirt.
sorry for the extra $ but the overseas shipping is expensive.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------UFAMEA

thanks!


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

ha haa you dont really want pics of my g-Body, its stock at the moment (but not for long), although i really appreciate the thought !


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----Unity_Jon
sometimes good pics help me come up with good ideas...


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

feel free to follow the link at the bottom of my sig.


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

ready to order man... but it seems your site is down so i cant see what im buying to choose lol.... will send the order through when its back up


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------LowDownUnder
check the spelling when you use paypal:
[email protected]
and the web site:
http://www.artisttechnicians.com

the site has never been down...


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

order placed.

And trust me - all the photo's were red x's and the website would not come up yesterday - all good now though


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------LowDownUnder
Thanks for the order, im putting it together for you now.
just getting those XXXL for you.


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Dec 28 2003, 06:01 AM
> *------------LowDownUnder
> Thanks for the order, im putting it together for you now.
> just getting those XXXL for you.*


 There's XXXL :0 I want some of those!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------Purpura Delujo
yes, there are XXXL's, which is a extra $3.00 ($17.95each) and there is a week and a half to two weeks extra wait (1 1/2 - 2 weeks), because we dont stock XXXL. but we will get it to you!! 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 29 2004, 05:48 PM


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Dec 29 2003, 02:42 PM
> *-----------Purpura Delujo
> yes, there are XXXL's, which is a extra $2.00 ($14.95each) and there is a week to a week and a half extra wait, because we dont stock XXXL. but we will get it to you!!*


 Yeah, shit I forgot to read the first page. I'll send ya a PM man...


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------Purpura Delujo
yes, there are XXXL's, which is a extra $3.00 ($17.95each) and there is a week to a week and a half extra wait, because we dont stock XXXL. but we will get it to you!! 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 29 2004, 05:35 PM


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

free shipping to canada too? uffin:
:biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----schmidt64
yes!


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Dec 29 2003, 01:05 PM
> *-----schmidt64
> yes! *


 we'll be in contact soon  
thanks
:biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for All the Support! 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 29 2004, 05:36 PM


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Is that plus shipping or is shipping included?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------timetaker
thats with shipping.
shipping = free for layitlow members


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------timetaker
thanks for the order!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Whassup bro......look forward to getting the t-shirt... I will be calling later today about getting the club shirts made, etc.


----------



## Latinplaya9 (Mar 2, 2003)

haha i like that cruisin is not a crime... haha i think imma have to get one.... pm me so i dont forget when i get home.. ill buy one..


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey Drastic, can i get any of these in kids sizes? And is it extra for 2x? If so, pm me and ill take a couple of them. Thanks


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------Flashlight_Deville
the only kid sizes is the future lowrider t's $12.95(2t-3t-4t & youth small 6-8)
and XXL is $15.95 ($1 more than s-xl) 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 29 2004, 05:44 PM


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------
just wanted to thank everyone for all the support on the shirts.
i dont want anyone to think that im novice or beginner in this game.
ive have been doing art for silkscreen companies for over ten years
right now i run the art department for a silkscreen company and freelance for many other companies, which i do mostly corporate work.
i think this was a great time for me to step up and create my own designs
and hopefully put out a new line of art on shirts.
my history with art is as long as my life.
right down to murals and paint.
as many people already know, i was in a bit of a accident early last year which basically slowed down my ability to do my murals and paint right now,
thats why the help and support everyone has given me on layitlow has motivated me to do more.
so look forward to more designs and i hope to see you guys at the shows.
if you guys ever have ideas or comments, please dont hesitate to contact me.
[email protected]
thanks once again. 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 4 2004, 02:05 AM


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 3 2004, 08:02 PM
> *------
> just wanted to thank everyone for all the support on the shirts.
> i dont want anyone to think that im novice or beginner in this game.
> ...


 TTT


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----djtwigsta
your order is being shipped out tomorrow morning - priority mail!
thanks again!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I already got my order. Thanks for the extra propt service I placed my order 1-1-04 recieved it today 1-5-04 only four days get service and the shirts are great too. I will be ordering some more in the next couple weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 5 2004, 05:20 PM
> *-----djtwigsta
> your order is being shipped out tomorrow morning - priority mail!
> thanks again!*


 sweet!!! Let me know about the short sleeve Dickies.....


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

GOt it in today.....shirt is awesome. Nice quality too :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 3 2004, 07:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 tight shirt.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----djtwigsta
Thanks for the Order! enjoy!

-----DJLATIN
thanks! 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 8 2004, 09:33 PM


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 8 2004, 03:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DJLATIN @ Jan 8 2004, 03:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DrasticNYC_@Jan 3 2004, 07:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight shirt. [/b][/quote]
Yeah, I want that in XXXL...

Ordering info, I'm too lazy to search... :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo+Jan 8 2004, 04:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (unfunkyufo @ Jan 8 2004, 04:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I want that in XXXL...

Ordering info, I'm too lazy to search... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I can second the fact that he is lazy :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 8 2004, 05:09 PM
> *I can second the fact that he is lazy :biggrin:*


 I'm so lazy I just ordered one... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

when are you gonna have some new designs come out? How about a "bags are for ****" shirt


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------timetaker
LOL - thats on the to do list!! j/k 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 29 2004, 05:39 PM


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Jan 10 2004, 05:04 PM
> *How about a "bags are for ****" shirt*


 :uh: how about "bags are for those who want them"?

Any word on the order you sent to Low Down Under, DrasticNYC? I need to send my money to LDU soon, if the shirts are about to get here. thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------------Purpura Delujo
im looking at your order right now, im waiting on 1 XXXL to come in.
im starting to stock XXXL, so i wont have to go thru this wait.
i should have it monday and ship tuesday. 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 10 2004, 06:18 AM


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 10 2004, 05:17 PM
> *--------------Purpura Delujo
> im looking at your order right now, im waiting on 1 XXXL to come in.
> im starting to stock XXXL, so i wont have to go thru this wait.
> i should have it monday and ship tuesday.*


 Thanks mate :thumbsup: How long will shipping take to Australia?


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

you receive my order?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------schmidt64
got your order, its being shipped out monday, priority mail

--------Purpura Delujo
i never shipped to sydney, i really dont know how long... i'll have to check with USPS. 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 29 2004, 05:40 PM


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 10 2004, 01:13 AM
> *---------timetaker
> LOL - thats on the to do list!!*


 :0  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridinboxchevy (Feb 24, 2003)

i like Timetaker's idea, then have a caption of a guy sayin "oh wow... side to side... haven't seen that before"


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 4 2004, 03:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 make one with a caddy and il buy it


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------lowcaddy87
impalas and caddys are the main cars thats in demand.
i probably will get to that but not right away,
right now we have about 6 designs in the works.
its pretty hard to do all options , cause my $ can only stretch so far.
but im trying to put em out. thanks for the input!!


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 10 2004, 08:43 AM
> *--------schmidt64
> got your order, its being shipped out monday, priority mail*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

how about a cady hittin back bumper with a caption that says "can your bags do this"


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Jan 10 2004, 04:20 PM
> *how about a cady hittin back bumper with a caption that says "can your bags do this"*


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

Hey Homie, I just sent a PAYPAL order - let me know when I should expect it - GREAT LOOKING SHIRTS!!

Sparks. NV


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------IMPALAMOE
thanks! got the order, its in stock, will be shipped out monday morning, priority mail.


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 10 2004, 10:46 PM
> *---------lowcaddy87
> impalas and caddys are the main cars thats in demand.
> i probably will get to that but not right away,
> ...


 thats cool but definatly try to do somthin with a caddy in the future, i always get tickets so that shirt with a caddy would suit me good, maby i could wear it to court


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

always working on new designs, heres 2 of the latest shirts:








this one is for the kids (youth sizes only):


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

U should be hearing from me in a week.....


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Did you get my order?

:biggrin:  

Jeff<<<Cruising is NOT a crime shirt XXXL.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------unfunkyufo

got your order, its going out on thursday!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 13 2004, 06:43 PM
> *---------unfunkyufo
> 
> got your order, its going out on thursday!!*


----------



## wickedlowriderz (Dec 8, 2003)

yo do u ship to canada


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------wickedlowriderz
yes we do, actually i shipped a order out to kelowna, british columbia on monday (airmail), priority mail is only in the US. 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 14 2004, 02:49 AM


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 13 2004, 07:48 PM
> *i shipped a order out to kelowna, british columbia on monday*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :cheesy:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------schmidt64


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

DO WE GET ADDITIONAL DISCOUNT FOR MULTIPLE ORDERS?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------timetaker
i've given my best price on layitlow, plus the free shipping.
unless your looking to be a distributer, the price still remains.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Thats cool but it never hurts to ask. :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------timetaker
no doubt...


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

got my shirt today, looks good!
thanks
 

P.S. you have them available in heavier material?


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

Were you quoted how long the package would take to get to Australia?

Thanks man.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------schmidt64
we're also doing sweatshirts and hooded sweatshirts.
(2-3 weeks before shipping)
thanks for the order!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------Purpura Delujo
I paid a little extra and sent the package global priority mail (3-4 buisness days).
I guess you will have it by the beginning of next week.
thanks for the patience.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Has my order been sent out yet?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 13 2004, 06:43 PM
> *---------unfunkyufo
> 
> got your order, its going out on thursday!!*


 Got it yesterday and sported it out!

Thanks homie, I'll see you in the future!

Jeff


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------timetaker
thanks for being a repeat customer!!
your order should be shipped out on monday or tuesday.
just printing up some more knockoff t's, the first batch was bought out.
:biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------unfunkyufo
:biggrin: 
thanks and enjoy! see you soon!! 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 23 2004, 02:59 PM


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

We are currently working on another three designs... should be done within 2-3 weeks. so look forward to the new art.


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Waiting on one more chapter and will be making a call.... I also wanted to talk about gettign a banner made.... so soon


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------djtwigsta
no prob. let me know the details.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey Marv, thanks for the shirt! 
I wasnt expecting a suprise package for my birthday this Sunday, lol, thanks again to you and Bean for everything, homies for life!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

original designs, great shirts. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

got my order today the shirts look good.


----------



## IMPALAMOE (May 19, 2002)

the shirts were delivered fast and look great! I'm ordering some more


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------JasonJ

No Prob J, im glad you like... Gotta Thank Big Bean!!! ... for life.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------OrangeCounty58
thanks. we keep trying to put em out!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

are these also printed on the back?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------timetaker
Thanks again for being a repeat customer!

---------IMPALAMOE
:biggrin: 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jan 30 2004, 05:19 AM


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------JokerManN808

no...only the art-tech logo small behind the neck.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

Just wanted to say a big thankyou - received the shirts and they are fantastic quality! Will be ordering more soon for sure. Customer Service :thumbsup: Product :thumbsup: I recommend to anyone.


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowDownUnder_@Jan 30 2004, 06:43 PM
> *Just wanted to say a big thankyou - received the shirts and they are fantastic quality! Will be ordering more soon for sure. Customer Service :thumbsup: Product :thumbsup: I recommend to anyone.*


 Hey man I want to get at ya to get my shirts this weekend, shti what you doin? I will probably go down to Sherriffs Mini Cars if ya want to meet up out the front?? I'm tryin to sell something there to get money but they say they will only trade :angry: 

Get back at me man, I want to wear my LFL shirt :tears:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

got my shirt today, thanks drasticnyc!!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------LowDownUnder
thanks alot, enjoy. im glad to know i have shirts down under!
:biggrin: 

----------lowcaddy87


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

I ordered a shirt, got it in the mail....couldn't be happier. I will be ordering again.

THANKS!


----------



## LowriderAu (Jan 30, 2004)

I love this stuff. If you are interested in placing them for sale at Lowrider Auction just register and sell away! Free posting, no selling fees or hidden fees. You Sell It, You don't pay us. 

Lowrider Auction 

We need sellers that can sell in our "Street Wear, Shoes" Category.

Like always, register during our intro phase and you'll be getting your membership FREE for ever!

Regards,
Lowrider Auction :cheesy:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------------woodpaneling
thanks for the order!! enjoy


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 29 2004, 11:23 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Blasphemy!!!!! These shirts should be Censored, then Banned..... Boxed up and shipped to Iraq :biggrin: 


J.K. :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by SLAMNFX at Feb 13 2004, 12:21 PM


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------SLAMNFX
hey, i do what is in demand!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX+Feb 12 2004, 12:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SLAMNFX @ Feb 12 2004, 12:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DrasticNYC_@Jan 29 2004, 11:23 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Blasphemy!!!!! These shirts should be Censored, then Banned..... Boxed up and shipped to Iraq :biggrin: 


J.K. :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------1 LO 64
alot of airbag guys have been ordering this shirt (and "Bagged")


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

the MO went out today just so ya know.....


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------djtwigsta

your order should be done this friday!


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

any new designs? :cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 3 2004, 01:15 AM
> *----------djtwigsta
> 
> your order should be done this friday! *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridinboxchevy (Feb 24, 2003)

oh come ON and u cant make a bags are for **** shirt? thats messed up homie :biggrin:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Come On People.....Lets see more requests for the "juiced" Shirt! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 20 2004, 11:22 AM
> *----------1 LO 64
> alot of airbag guys have been ordering this shirt (and "Bagged")
> *


 I know homie........to each his/her own que no?????????


it's all good!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------schmidt64
got another 3 designs droppin soon.
1- east coast
2- g-body
3- juiced
i had to slow down on new designs and save $$$ & start building stock for the shows.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------Lowridinboxchevy
well, you never know, i am gettin a few calls for "bags are for ****".


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------SLAMNFX
lol - i made the "juiced" shirts!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Looking good bro, you should do a West Coast one too...  

I'll be ordering real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Latinplaya9 (Mar 2, 2003)

i like that g body one... imma have to get one when i get money


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------unfunkyufo
thanks! a west coast shirt is on the to do list!


----------Latinplaya9
no doubt! glad you like.


----------



## Lowridinboxchevy (Feb 24, 2003)

oooo shit g body ready for orderin man? how much, what color. oh, and 90d out caprice coupe shirt man, any chance?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------Lowridinboxchevy
G-body shirts will be ready to ship in a week, only in white.
as for the caprice shirts, if i get more of a demand.
hey you can always commission us to do a set of shirts for you. (min dozen)
let me know if your interested, i'll break down the process to you!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------djtwigsta









shipped order today!  



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Mar 9 2004, 02:55 PM


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Those Button Downs are Hot...... Just what I want for this coming season.... See ya soon


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------SLAMNFX

got many colors of the workshirts, long and shortsleeve.
i can also get original "dickies"


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

got them today playa..... looks great... cant wait to get them to the club members...


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

Just wanted to say.... i been wearing the hell out of the shirts i bought from DrasticNYC..... no sign of fading, the printing still looks brand new..... the shirts look like new still and they have been washed so many times. GREAT QUALITY AND GREAT PRICE! Good work man.... just lettin people know that they dont just look good when you get em


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

any 5 x,,,,,,look good :cheesy:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

I hope I can get a nice package deal ln the artwork ect...... cause I also need a new Shop Banner as well... I'm $tackin up.... gonna see ya soon  :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Mar 12 2004, 09:40 AM
> *any 5 x,,,,,,look good :cheesy:*


 i'd get lost wearing a 5x. :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+Mar 12 2004, 09:12 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crazy Cutty @ Mar 12 2004, 09:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RICH_@Mar 12 2004, 09:40 AM
> *any 5 x,,,,,,look good :cheesy:*


i'd get lost wearing a 5x. :0[/b][/quote]
you get lost wearing a small,,,,,tatoo


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------djtwigsta

thanks for the order & enjoy!!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------LowDownUnder
thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------RICH
we dont stock 5x, but i can print some up for you. let me know what design your looking for.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------SLAMNFX

got you on the banner shirt combo!


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

Lovin the G-Body design, really glad i asked now

You have mail. :biggrin:


----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo+Jan 8 2004, 02:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (unfunkyufo @ Jan 8 2004, 02:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I want that in XXXL...

Ordering info, I'm too lazy to search... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
No wonder you want a XXXL for your lazy ass.....


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------topheavychevy
lol :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Mar 12 2004, 10:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Mar 12 2004, 10:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you get lost wearing a small,,,,,tatoo[/b][/quote]
LOL Albert needs an Extra Medium

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topheavychevy_@Mar 15 2004, 04:42 AM
> *No wonder you want a XXXL for your lazy ass.....*


 Actually, I'm 6'2", 205 LBS, I'm far from lazy... :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

What kinda deals you runnin right now for 3 or 4 shirts in XXL? you still doin the free shipping?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------PIMP JUICE 78
still doing the free shipping (u.s. and canada)
XXL's are $15.95 each.


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

You should make some shirt designs with Caprice's on them. I would buy one, and I know a few other people who would as well.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

So your not still doing the $12.95 + $1 for XXL prices?


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

do you have the G-body shirts in stock yet ?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMP JUICE 78_@Mar 25 2004, 07:28 PM
> *So your not still doing the $12.95 + $1 for XXL prices?*


 Also, are the designs on the front or the back of the shirts?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------woodpaneling
if there is enough of a demand, i'll do it.
i have so many designs in the works right now!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------PIMP JUICE 78
XXL is $15.95 each, still FREE shipping for LIL members.
the designs are in the front of the T's


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------Unity_Jon
sorry for the delay, Ive been working hard on my own T-shirt labels. soon, very soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 30 2004, 11:13 PM
> *------PIMP JUICE 78
> XXL is $15.95 each, still FREE shipping for LIL members.
> the designs are in the front of the T's*


 Can you do them on the back? I'm not a big fan of designs on the front of shirts!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------info:
i'll be hittin up my first show this weekend as a vender (slamsession, North Carolina), im a bit nervous, but i gotta try.
i wanted to thank everyone on layitlow for the support, without it i dont know if i would have stepped up my printing game.
hopefully i'll see some of you guys in greenville, north carolina!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------PIMP JUICE 78
i might change some designs to go to the back, but as of right now i dont have any.
i think after this weekend, i'll have a few changes.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Good luck on the new venture Marv....... Get dat paper.......Oh and da Sub is smokin Hot  :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 23 2004, 07:17 AM
> *---------info:
> i'll be hittin up my first show this weekend as a vender (slamsession, North Carolina), im a bit nervous, but i gotta try.
> i wanted to thank everyone on layitlow for the support, without it i dont know if i would have stepped up my printing game.
> hopefully i'll see some of you guys in greenville, north carolina!*


 DrasticNYC, What's up Homie? It was really cool meeting you this past weekend at Slam Session in Greenville, N.C. I really like the shirt i bought (Knock-off), and my two little boys got a kick out of theirs when i gave them to 'em (Future Lowrider). I hope to see you back next year. Well, I guess i'll see you in Charlotte, N.C next month for the LRM show. Maybe i'll get to talk a little longer with you then. PEACE!!!!  


P.S., I just looked at your website and i'll be making an order soon, Love the shirts. :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------SLAMNFX
Thanks!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Any new designs?????


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------IMPALA JOHN

sup man! it was definately cool meetin up! im glad you like the shirts... everything worked out pretty good this weekend! i'll be back next year fo sho!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------1 LO 64
actually i do, but im not gonna post em till there printed.
soon !


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 27 2004, 01:39 PM
> *---------1 LO 64
> actually i do, but im not gonna post em till there printed.
> soon ! *


 I'll be watching......I'm getting some this time FO-SHO


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

new designs?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------schmidt64
i have six more designs, i'll post them next week.
3 girls and 3 regular t's


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jul 24 2004, 02:40 PM
> *------schmidt64
> i have six more designs, i'll post them next week.
> 3 girls and 3 regular t's*


 nice work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jul 24 2004, 02:40 PM
> *------schmidt64
> i have six more designs, i'll post them next week.
> 3 girls and 3 regular t's*


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

ANYTHING ON THE BACK OF THE SHIRTS YET????????????? :dunno:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------clhydraulics


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------PIMP JUICE 78
the G-body shirts and the King of the Streets shirts are printed on the back.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

something for the MC riders. 



Last edited by DrasticNYC at Jul 28 2004, 06:14 PM


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Do you only have those Lowrider bike ones in youth sizes? Us older dudes are still into bikes too ya know? :thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------TonyO
Because of popular demand, within in next 2 weeks i'll have them in adult sizes also.


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

i wanna grab a impalla crossing and king of the streets with the cars hopping on it off you tripple x would be great should i just hit you on pm ?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jul 29 2004, 06:24 AM
> *----------TonyO
> Because of popular demand, within in next 2 weeks i'll have them in adult sizes also.
> 
> [snapback]2086591[/snapback]​*


Cool man hit me up with a PM when they come in. How much will they be in adult sizes? How much is shipping?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------2low
you can go thru paypal.com, payable to:
[email protected]
just indicate which shirts, size & color.
dont forget to put contact info.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------TonyO
no problem, $15 each, free shipping.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jul 29 2004, 10:59 PM
> *---------TonyO
> no problem, $15 each, free shipping.
> [snapback]2088240[/snapback]​*


Cool. Are they 100% cotton or 50/50 ? Do they shrink at all?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

YAAAY I BOUGHT SHIRTS YAAAAY


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------TonyO
50/50 pre-shrunk, hardly will shrink.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------BuThatsaCHRYSLER
LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jul 30 2004, 10:36 PM
> *------TonyO
> 50/50 pre-shrunk, hardly will shrink.
> [snapback]2090218[/snapback]​*



Cool. What colors you got in the lowrider bike style? Ash grey is cool with me but if you got other colors let me know :cheesy:


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 29 2004, 09:22 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Any chance these shirts come with a lincoln emblem???? If not you should make some....


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------Bigmack187
Im coming up with some lincoln designs...soon. (i got a 67 myself!!)


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Sep 1 2004, 05:49 AM
> *-------Bigmack187
> Im coming up with some lincoln designs...soon. (i got a 67 myself!!)
> [snapback]2184516[/snapback]​*


Any with a Cadillac design?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for the shirts playa!!!!!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------------TonyO
yeah, we already have caddy:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------djtwigsta
 
like the extra something i sent?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Sep 20 2004, 04:29 PM
> *----------djtwigsta
> 
> like the extra something i sent?
> [snapback]2232430[/snapback]​*


OH hell yeah.... I was like, he sent me one too many, lol I'm actuallly wearing it right now :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

How much to ship to Boston, Ma 02124 I wanna buy the future Lowrider tshirt "blue"


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------djtwigsta
Thanks for the order.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------LA FAMILIA C.C.
will ship for free.
what size?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

When will you have some new designs?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------timetaker

next week i'll post up the new designs.


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey DrasticNYC do you have the G-Body shirts in any other color but white ? and how much is shipping to the UK.

Thanks


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------Unity_Jon
only in white, its printed on the back of the Tshirt.
$5 shipping to UK


----------



## Musa (Jun 17, 2002)

How much to ship to Warsaw, Poland??


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

Yo Marv. Thanks for the shirts. Everyone Ive given them to down here likes them. Good quality too. :thumbsup: 

p.s. email me those pics


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalapartz_@Oct 4 2004, 04:25 AM
> *Yo Marv. Thanks for the shirts. Everyone Ive given them to down here likes them. Good quality too.  :thumbsup:
> 
> p.s. email me those pics
> [snapback]2265170[/snapback]​*


 no pic for you.... only frame pics... :biggrin: 

no wal-mart pics...


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------Musa

$5.00 us


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:
just showing you guys some of my boy marvins work.......

















just the window on this truck


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------drasticbean
Thanks bean


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

would you guys like this as a shirt....... i think alot of people would want this marvin.... i'm buy one...


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 9 2004, 03:14 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridinboxchevy (Feb 24, 2003)

need a euro front :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

damn bean, talk about blowin up spots!! LOL
Lowridinboxchevy said the same thing you told me, put a euro front on it.
I'll change it up and design it for a shirt!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Dec 9 2004, 06:16 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2490698[/snapback]​*


Yeah that would be a hell of a nice shirt with a euro'd front end and a chrome undercarriage :thumbsup:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

those are tight


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------LosAngelesRydr
Thanks alot!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

for the G-body guys....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------------Sup everyone

Now printing up to 5X (XXXXXL) on Most T's:

S-XXL - $14.95
XXXL - $15.95
XXXXL - $17.95
XXXXXL - $19.95

:biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

any plans on any big body t's??


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Dec 12 2004, 11:07 PM
> *-------------Sup everyone
> 
> Now printing up to 5X (XXXXXL) on Most T's:
> ...


i think some guys on here need between 4x and 6x.... some big boys on here....lol


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------------enough_talkin

im workin on a big body design and a lincoln design as we speak.
look out for them, i'll post as soon as i finalize them.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

ill keep an eye out...and ordering


----------



## wsjshark (Dec 7, 2004)

CAN YOU SEND ME SOME PICS OF THE SHIRTS


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

http://www.artisttechnicians.com/Art%20Tec...parelFrame.html


click to see shirts.....


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

they look good


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Just wanted to thank everyone for all the christmas orders,
enjoy the holidays, be safe and keep on lowriding.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

here are 4 more new designs:










thanks for the push broadway bean!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

thanks for the t shirts over the holidays, they look great and are of excellent quality! i'll be putting a order in for that new caddy design this weekend---d.


----------



## T.O. Rider (Dec 23, 2004)

free shipping to Toronto Canada too? or no?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------curbserver78
Thanks man, Im glad you like.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------T.O. Rider
Sorry man, only in the US i can do free shipping.
$5 ship to canada.


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

This shirt is SWEET!!! I have a few Lacs and i'm ready to get a few of them shirts for my closet... PM me w/ the price+shipping to 45067... Also let me know what all colors the shirts come in... GREAT design... I still have a few i would like to throw your way homie... Take care and hope you Christmas was good and have a happy new year... Trevis



> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Dec 29 2004, 01:05 AM
> *here are 4 more new designs:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------R.O. Ryder
Sup Trevis, is that zip trenton, ohio? if so shipping is free.
It only comes in Black.
let me know the size for pricing.


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey you still got the bibs, I need a pink one for my lil girl.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Still got them:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

i put another order in today :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------curbserver78

Thanks! Again!


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

got the new caddy shirt today, all i can say is, off the chain!!! thanks bro- lata


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------curbserver78
Thanks man, glad you like!
:biggrin:


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

Got any lincoln shirts yet?????


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------Bigmack187

coming soon!


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Can you do Long Sleeve Shirts?


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 24 2005, 07:27 AM
> *--------Bigmack187
> 
> coming soon!
> [snapback]2637985[/snapback]​*



How soon?????


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i want a caddy shirt..shipped to 48180


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Is it possible to setup an account or so ?? Im opening a small shop here in The Twin Ports region of Duluth Mn & Superior WI .. I know Clothing like these will sell & as of the moment i planned of possibly having joker, LRM & Rolling Low gear ...... Let me know by Pm if we can work some things out ..

I have pics of my shop under construction along with my wifes car in her build up thread in Post your rides...... LMK when you can & Thanks, BOB_T


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------Bigmack187
The only problem im getting is which lincoln.
I love so many, i love the towncars (squarebodies), the newer continentals (bubble), and the oldschool suicide door lincolns (which i have), im not sure which direction im gonna go with first, i want to do all 3.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------1LOW8TE
I dont offer it, but i can do them, if you really wanted it i would print one up for you, you would have a 2 week wait (only because i dont stock them) and an extra $5 on the cost.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------Lwrdr83lds
no problem, the shipping is still FREE for LIL members.
place the order thru paypal or send out the money order,
then i'll ship it asap.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------STREET SWEEPAZ
we can definately do some business.
I just revised my 2005 wholesale list,
give me a call.
check your PM.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I LIKE THE EAT. SLEEP. LOWRIDE.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

FREAKYTALEZ.com


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------GRUMPY
:biggrin:


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 3 2003, 08:11 PM
> *-----hop2this
> 
> yep, they are for sale.
> ...


sweet as bro does that include free shipping to australia


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------------daLOWLOW
sorry man,
maybe i should rephrase, FREE shipping in the US, those international shipping cost are pricey.
to austrailia, add $4 per shirt on shipping.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

-- Do you have a number where you can be reached at ??? I didnt see it & im on dial up ...LOL!!!!! I think i erased your Pm ...Sorry 

LMK , BOB_T


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

what about a caprice shirt?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------STREET SWEEPAZ

check your PM


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 7 2005, 08:15 AM
> *-----------Bigmack187
> The only problem im getting is which lincoln.
> I love so many, i love the towncars (squarebodies), the newer continentals (bubble), and the oldschool suicide door lincolns (which i have), im not sure which direction im gonna go with first, i want to do all 3.
> [snapback]2691909[/snapback]​*



I think you should do one with the early 90's town car that would be the shit....


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

marvin give me a call when u get a chance. i lost my phone so i dont have your number.i need to put my order in. THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Feb 20 2005, 08:50 AM
> *what about a caprice shirt?
> [snapback]2751210[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: 

Good idea... if you make a Caprice shirt, I will definitely buy at least one. I want one with a big ass Caprice emblem on it, like the emblem on the 80's Caprice hood ornaments.


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: 

or like the cadi, one with the front loched up and the emblem behind it.


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

locked up, my bad


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

you have a PM


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigmack187_@Feb 20 2005, 01:22 PM
> *I think you should do one with the early 90's town car that would be the shit....
> [snapback]2752190[/snapback]​*


agreed if you were to do any towncar.
unless you want to do a Markvii. :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------solowpaul

Thanks for the order!


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

Artist Technicians.. :thumbsup: 
Helped us come up with some custom shirts.... the design looks great!
Will post them up once we get them!

Thanks Marvin :thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------impalabuilder.com
Glad you like! :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------foolishinvegas
Just recieved your order.
Thank you!


----------



## kyle (Feb 20, 2002)

You got a P.M.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------solowpaul

Your order has been shipped. (Sat.)

---------foolishinvegas

Your order has been shipped. (Sat.)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## kyle (Feb 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

money order on the way to you...


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:0 I like that one, lol..... but i think it would look better if you print the designs on the back.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Oh, did Bean tell you about the idea i had for a shirt???? He didnt like it, but that doesnt matter since hes gay.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------JasonJ
sup J, I might switch it to the back and have a smaller logo on front.
and nope bean didnt meantion anything. what was it?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----JasonJ
I think your right, I like it better on the back:


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

nice t-shirts!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 27 2005, 09:10 AM
> *-------JasonJ
> sup J, I might switch it to the back and have a smaller logo on front.
> and nope bean didnt meantion anything. what was it?
> [snapback]2912896[/snapback]​*


Hmmmm, he probably thought it was such a cool idea that he went and got some made up himself so he can make all the cheese to fund his addiction to granny porn! Ill PM you.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

shirts done by marvin......


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 27 2005, 03:26 PM
> *Hmmmm, he probably thought it was such a cool idea that he went and got some made up himself so he can make all the cheese to fund his addiction to granny porn! Ill PM you.
> [snapback]2914178[/snapback]​*


your an ass....


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

LOL! :roflmao:


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 12 2004, 09:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can you change the colors of the car to match mine? Its white with a peanut butter top.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------rookie87
sorry, cant do, unless you want to order large quantities.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

wow, i got quite a few PMs asking for the King of New York tshirts,
so i'm going ahead and printing some up ahead of schedule.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 27 2005, 12:21 PM
> *----JasonJ
> I think your right, I like it better on the back:
> 
> ...


I like this one......can you post up your Impala or Chevy shirts before I place an order??


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 27 2005, 02:20 AM
> *Oh, did Bean tell you about the idea i had for a shirt???? He didnt like it, but that doesnt matter since hes gay.
> [snapback]2912282[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 27 2005, 08:25 PM
> *I like this one......can you post up your Impala or Chevy shirts before I place an order??
> [snapback]2915328[/snapback]​*


yeah i like that , i am gonna have to order one soon .... You gonna have a booth in indy?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------HULK
yep, i'll have a booth at Indy.
hope to see ya there!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

that GBODY shirt is tight!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

oh and i was representin your shirts at the tampa LRM...


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------bagdcutlass85
:0 
That's what I'm talking about!!
Thanks!
:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:
shirt by marvin


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: shirt by marvin

I THINK THERE IS A SHIRT IN THE PIC SOMEWHERE. I JUST SEE A NICE BOOTY


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

hey drasticNYC this is just an idea for ya i sold quite a few of these shirts in australia whats your thoughts on it (just a basic idea for this shirt)[attachmentid=147437]


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------------daLOWLOW
the three wheelin 64 looks good, I love simple graphic prints.
I'll definately see about doing something like that, if i do, i'll send you one.
Thank You.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------drasticbean
Thanks for posting the pics bean.
:biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Do i have to order a certain amount of shirts of each when i put them in my shop ?? 

I was thinkin about havin about 3-4 each of certain ones & colors ...


I think alot of these shirts will be sold to minors & that .........

I know I have some Big buddys that will sport them -- Do you guys carry 5X ??? LOL !!! - im not kidding ??? I got a couple Big ass homies that might stretch out a 5XL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

more Art tech shirts


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 15 2005, 05:27 AM
> *-------------daLOWLOW
> the three wheelin 64 looks good, I love simple graphic prints.
> I'll definately see about doing something like that, if i do, i'll send you one.
> ...


sweet as bro gotz more ideas for you ill pm you peace brother


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------STREET SWEEPAZ
no problem, i'll work with you, and yes i got up to 5X!!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------daLOWLOW
Thanks alot, those are some cool ideas, if i run with any i'll definately hook you up.
Thanks again.


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

fo sho ill be watching bro lol


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 14 2005, 05:39 PM
> *:biggrin:
> shirt by marvin
> [snapback]3001358[/snapback]​*


This picture and the one below it were taken by Volo.... you can view his photography on his website at www.elvolo.com. I like your shirts Marvin


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

more shirt done by ART TECH............


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: 

ART TECH SHIRTS.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Thanks again for posting the pics bean.
Photography credit goes to
www.ELVOLO.com
He is definately the man when it comes to photography!
:biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------fresnosuenos
Thanks!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

I'll see everyone at Indianapolis!
Look for my booth!
:biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------
Just wanted to say thanks to everyone that came by my booth in Indy!
I had a great turnout and it was real cool meeting alot of LIL members!
Thanks for all the support!
:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 25 2005, 10:21 AM
> *-------
> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone that came by my booth in Indy!
> I had a great turnout and it was real cool meeting alot of LIL members!
> ...


Sup homie it was good meeting you the shirt's worked out all good homie


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------- -Gotti-
Thanks for coming thru, it was definately cool linking up.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 27 2005, 07:25 PM
> *I like this one......can you post up your Impala or Chevy shirts before I place an order??
> [snapback]2915328[/snapback]​*


I received my Bumper King shirts in the mail last week ... love em! Thanks Drastic!


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 20 2005, 06:15 PM
> *more shirt done by ART TECH............
> [snapback]3027892[/snapback]​*




how much for these caddy shirts homie!





another ? you dont have east coast hopper shirts do you?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------cdznutz42069









sorry  dont have east coast hoppers shirts.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------EX214GIRL
glad you like em! Thanks for the order!


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

i forgot to stop by the booth to say what up, but i did wear the new caddy design shirt on sat. during move in... :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

a few of us piced up shirts at the indy show :thumbsup: 

really like the designs you guys are using,great represetaion of lowring


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 26 2005, 08:32 AM
> *I received my Bumper King shirts in the mail last week ... love em!  Thanks Drastic!
> [snapback]3053497[/snapback]​*


 :0 At the show I was trying to get one of those for my pops but they had run outta XL those shirt's were going like hot cakes according to DRASTICNYC :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That's a bad shirt girl :thumbsup: good choice I got my son the FUTURE LOWRIDER shirt :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 26 2005, 10:40 AM
> *---------EX214GIRL
> glad you like em! Thanks for the order!
> [snapback]3054052[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 26 2005, 11:27 AM
> *:0 At the show I was trying to get one of those for my pops but they had run outta XL those shirt's were going like hot cakes according to DRASTICNYC :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  That's a bad shirt girl :thumbsup: good choice I got my son the FUTURE LOWRIDER shirt :biggrin:
> [snapback]3054194[/snapback]​*


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 26 2005, 09:37 AM
> *---------cdznutz42069
> 
> 
> ...





alright no prob homie i want the caddy shirt, im going to look for another then ill paypal you. is there shipping cost to add?



ok this one too in black, both xl's


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

How much for the caddy euro clip shirt and the bumper king shirt both in XL shipped to canada?

thanx
Chris


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Apr 26 2005, 04:52 PM
> *How much for the caddy euro clip shirt and the bumper king shirt both in XL shipped to canada?
> 
> thanx
> ...


ttt


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------curbserver78
NICE! thanks for reppin'!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------juandik
Thanks man, we try our best.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------- -Gotti-
Sorry about running out of XL, but the Bumper King shirts did really well at the show.
I'll have more printed up by next week if you want to order.
Thanks for coming by and picking up the Future Lowrider shirt!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------cdznutz42069

Shipping is FREE in the US for all LIL members.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------Chris
add $5 per shirt for shipping to Canada.(or for any international shipping)


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Thanks once again to everyone that made the Indy show a successful venture for me.
Im currently working on a catalog, if anyone has some cool pics with the shirts let me see em.
I might use them in the catalog. or if there is any photographers out there willing to do some shoots, PM me.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 27 2005, 12:39 PM
> *------cdznutz42069
> 
> Shipping is FREE in the US for all LIL members.
> [snapback]3060510[/snapback]​*



word!!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 27 2005, 01:38 PM
> *---------- -Gotti-
> Sorry about running out of XL, but the Bumper King shirts did really well at the show.
> I'll have more printed up by next week if you want to order.
> ...


ORDER(S) WILL BE PLACED HOMIE BELIEVE ME!!!


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

I want a lowrider shirt...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIA's Finest_@Apr 27 2005, 02:01 PM
> *I want a lowrider shirt...
> [snapback]3060654[/snapback]​*


White shirt ........shirt size for you small


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 27 2005, 12:39 PM
> *------cdznutz42069
> 
> Shipping is FREE in the US for all LIL members.
> [snapback]3060510[/snapback]​*




money sent paypal bro thanks


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------cdznutz42069
Thanks, recieved your order.
it will be shipped out on friday priority mail.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

elvolo.com:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 27 2005, 08:37 PM
> *-----------cdznutz42069
> Thanks, recieved your order.
> it will be shipped out on friday priority mail.
> ...




thanks homie, im sure ill be getting plenty more in the near future. are you going to be able to do the east coast hoppers shirts? if so i know alot of people over here will buy them.


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

hey drastic can u hook me up with some details on how i could get a few of shirts sent to australia pretty keen on that lowrider for life fo sho


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

I just sent my payment for the 2 shirts


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------cdznutz42069









others have asked also, so i will have them printed up within 2 weeks, im taking orders on them now.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

nice shirts do you have any with lincoln tc 's


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------daLOWLOW
go thru paypal.com
payable to:
[email protected]
$5 shipping and handling per shirt to austraila.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------Chris
recieved your payment, i will ship in about a week or so,
i have to print up more bumper king shirts.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------EL GORDO1
not yet, lincoln shirts will be up next.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 28 2005, 06:14 AM
> *--------EL GORDO1
> not yet, lincoln shirts will be up next.
> [snapback]3064592[/snapback]​*


cool cool


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 28 2005, 05:09 AM
> *-----------cdznutz42069
> 
> 
> ...




[email protected]#KEN SWEET! ill place a order next week ill see who else wants some thanks!!


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 28 2005, 09:21 AM
> *[email protected]#KEN SWEET! ill place a order next week ill see who else wants some thanks!!
> [snapback]3065052[/snapback]​*











damn that was quick!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice shirts  :thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------------cdznutz42069
no problem and thank you.
enough people inquired about the same design for me to start working on it.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------voodoo63
yeah, i worked on it right away so i can pump them out!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------lolow
Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 28 2005, 06:35 PM
> *nice shirts    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3068557[/snapback]​*


hey, I LOVE your avatar! :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Apr 29 2005, 04:10 PM
> *hey, I LOVE your avatar! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3074318[/snapback]​*






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

mmm, that sounds good, ill have that!

I'll PM you with the details.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Homie just sent you an order.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------------G2G_Al
Thanks for the order!


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Snatched up them Cadillac shirt at the LRM show... Nice shirt, it's actually 1 of my favorites now... Bought the 12 O'clock for my brother, he's into them stunt bikes... Good stuff, will be getting more... Trevis...

:biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

just got my shirts in, they look great thanks homie!! ill hit ya up for more soon thanks!!!


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 28 2005, 05:09 AM
> *-----------cdznutz42069
> 
> 
> ...



*HOW CREATIVE,,, DID YOU COME UP WITH THIS YOUR SELF ??

I THINK THERE IS SOMEONE OUT THERE MAKING THESE T-SHIRT'S ??

VERY CREATIVE*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@May 5 2005, 10:15 PM
> *HOW CREATIVE,,, DID YOU COME UP WITH THIS YOUR SELF ??
> 
> I THINK THERE IS SOMEONE OUT THERE MAKING THESE T-SHIRT'S ??
> ...



yeah alot of people ripped off jesse james shit lmao the best one was west coast chicanos and chinese people were making them lol


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 5 2005, 10:39 PM
> *yeah alot of people ripped off jesse james shit lmao  the best one was west coast chicanos and chinese people were making them lol
> 
> [snapback]3102526[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Nov 20 2003, 09:33 AM
> *wouldn't it be MFFL?
> [snapback]1311951[/snapback]​*


Should read MTFL ask HATERADE HE KNOWS WHAT IT MEANS  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------truucha
i didnt come up with the idea,
but enough people have asked for this design for me to go ahead and make them,
which i think is all good, its definately a parody off the jesse james maltese cross.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@May 5 2005, 10:15 PM
> *HOW CREATIVE,,, DID YOU COME UP WITH THIS YOUR SELF ??
> 
> I THINK THERE IS SOMEONE OUT THERE MAKING THESE T-SHIRT'S ??
> ...






type bigger next time i almost couldnt see it!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

I just sent my payment for 4 shirts :cheesy: Let me know if you got it bro


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey bro, 
How's my shirts coming along, Let me know ship date. Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

does the free shippin apply to canadians too?
sorry if its been asked already


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RaZo_bLaDe_@May 12 2005, 06:48 AM
> *does the free shippin apply to canadians too?
> sorry if its been asked already
> [snapback]3128393[/snapback]​*


no its an extra 5 bucks to ship here...i am waiting for a couple shirts right now


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

hey drasticNYC do you know when I should recieve my order


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------83caddyhopper
Thanks for the order, it will be shipped on monday.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------
in general, most of my orders will be shipped within the next few days, ive been really backed up on the printing of out of stock items, indy cleared me out :biggrin: 
Thanks for the patience!


----------



## sn33z33 (Mar 10, 2005)

hey do you have more bike design shirts?


----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

Great seller, thanks for the cool shirts, lemme know if theres any new designs!!!


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

got my shirt today looks great THANKS. Ill be hitting you for more soon.


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

How the Lincoln shirts coming along???? :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

just wondering if my order has been sent out yet?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Got my shirts today, the look great. I will be hitting you back for more. 

If you have not gotten your shirts yet! Don't wait! You will not be disappointed! Great Quality!!!!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------Chris
you should have it soon, it was shipped last week, standard postage to Canada.
Can't do priority mail out of the country.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------G2G_Al
Thank You for the order!
Glad you like them!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey bro do you know if my order was shipped out yet?   
For Daniel Rivera?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@May 24 2005, 12:46 PM
> *---------Chris
> you should have it soon, it was shipped last week, standard postage to Canada.
> Can't do priority mail out of the country.
> [snapback]3176483[/snapback]​*


got it today :thumbsup:


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@May 6 2005, 06:29 AM
> *---------truucha
> i didnt come up with the idea,
> but enough people have asked for this design for me to go ahead and make them,
> ...



I think the point was that the parody has already been done... by truucha


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------StrongIVLife
ohhhh, i didn't know that.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@May 24 2005, 10:16 PM
> *I think the point was that the parody has already been done... by truucha
> [snapback]3179835[/snapback]​*




yeah but only west coast i thought.





anyway reppin the caddy shirt @ lafamilia's get together. :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Built for the streets shirt and out Car club t's....


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------baghdady
Shipped! Thanks for the patience!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------cdznutz42069
cool, thanks for clearing that up!

Nice pic!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jun 1 2005, 01:48 PM
> *---------baghdady
> Shipped! Thanks for the patience!
> [snapback]3210108[/snapback]​*



:cheesy: Thanks for keeping in touch with me


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------djtwigsta
:biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

thanx homie got my shirts today.... fast turn around... thanx again.. be getting more soon.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

my son said " thanx " too


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

any new design :dunno:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 9 2004, 09:53 AM
> *--------djtwigsta
> 
> 
> ...



think you can make me some of these button ups with my club logo on the front and club plaque on the back?????


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------layedbackluxuries
Cool! glad you and your son likes them!
:biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------------layedbackluxuries
no problem, i can definately take care of you on your club shirts.
email me at :
[email protected]
with all the details and i'll put together a quote for you!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------lolow
got a couple of designs in the works,
but ive been pretty busy getting distribution deals.
you'll see them as soon as they are done.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------lolow
got a couple of designs in the works,
but ive been pretty busy getting distribution deals.
you'll see them as soon as they are done.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jun 11 2005, 12:27 PM
> *thanx homie got my shirts today.... fast turn around... thanx again.. be getting more soon.
> [snapback]3258418[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the t-shirt homie.Cory hit me up before your next order.A few more shirts i'm interested in.The club shirts on a work shirt sounds good.Maybe a tan shirt with gold lettering.  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

hey homie you coming up for lafamilias picnic? i heard a couple drastic members may show?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------68merc
your shirt is being shipped today, thank you!
:biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------Mark
Your order was shipped today,
USPS priority mail
Thanks for the order!
:biggrin:


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jul 7 2005, 07:25 AM
> *--------68merc
> your shirt is being shipped today, thank you!
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3374823[/snapback]​*


I received the shirt last week. Thanks!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for calling me today


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

I would like to see like a big body caprice shirt kinda like the one for the G body. But I will be ordering from you soon.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jul 15 2005, 12:51 PM
> *-------Mark
> Your order was shipped today,
> USPS priority mail
> ...


me and the girl will post them up with the car when they get here :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

any news on the ship date?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------djtwigsta

will ship this week!
:biggrin: 
Thanks!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Look for our 2006 catalog! coming soon, only a couple more pages left to finish!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Jul 15 2005, 01:22 PM~3419569
> *I would like to see like a big body caprice shirt kinda like the one for the G body. But I will be ordering from you soon.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Where do I Place an order at?? Is there a website that has more detailed pictures...Or closer pics of the shirts.....I already know kinda what i wanted...but wanted to check out the pictures above...They are kinda small...and wanted to check them out....I wanted to buy at least 5 shirts....


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----86TXMonte
Check out:
www.artisttechnicians.com
for more detail pics.
heres the ordering info:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

amazing shirts-I'll probably get a few..but I got one question about the g-body shirt--is there any way to get a 80's cutlass on there-OR do you have any plans to make a cutlass shirt? Thanks


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------mikew3605
thanks alot!
I have plans for quite a few shirts, its takes more time than everyone thinks thou.
unfortunately i couldnt give you a timetable.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Dec 21 2005, 08:11 PM~4455970
> *--------mikew3605
> thanks alot!
> I have plans for quite a few shirts, its takes more time than everyone thinks thou.
> ...


thanks


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Dec 21 2005, 07:46 PM~4455440
> *-----86TXMonte
> Check out:
> www.artisttechnicians.com
> ...



Cool I will Place my order tomorrow...Are these prices Shipped?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------86TXMonte
Free shipping for LIL members.


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Dec 22 2005, 03:10 PM~4460666
> *---------86TXMonte
> Free shipping for LIL members.
> *


Went Thru Paypal...
Just placed my Order....My email address begins with Thadragon77....
I order 3XXXL shirts and a 2T shirt for my lil One....
Please confirm that payment was recieved....
Thanks 

BigMike..


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------86TXMonte
Sup Mike, Thanks for the order, It will ship out on Tuesday.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

JUST ordered 2 shirts-when they shippin'?   :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

whats up how do i get one of them paper catalogs dont know why i want one but just to have one and when are the new designs comming


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

just placed an order for 2 shirts, let me know if ya got my payment?!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------mikew3605

Thanks for the order, it will be shipped out tomorrow (wendsday).


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------HOP SKOTCH
email me with your shipping address and i'll mail you one as soon as i have them.
[email protected]


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------wsrider
Thanks for the order, recieved payment.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Dec 27 2005, 06:38 AM~4490343
> *-----------mikew3605
> 
> Thanks for the order, it will be shipped out tomorrow (wendsday).
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Dec 27 2005, 06:38 AM~4490343
> *-----------mikew3605
> 
> Thanks for the order, it will be shipped out tomorrow (wendsday).
> ...


Fast shipping!!! Great Shirts!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------mikew3605
thanks alot!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Oh shit...Ive never even seen this thread till now...Im ordering before the end of the week. :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Got My shirts Yesterday....Fast Service.....

Good Looking Shirts.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------86TXMonte
Thank Alot!! :cheesy:


----------



## Zakir (Feb 8, 2005)

man's gettin rich in a hurry!!! good idea!!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

This one has been a long time coming:








for you lincoln guys.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Need some Cadillac ones like the first one. :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

REAL NICE SHIRTS HOMIE , I WILL BE PLACING MY ORDER SOON ! :thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------JRO
Your the 2nd person to mention that to me.
It will be added to my "to do" list.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------UNPREDICTABLESS
Thanks!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

GOT MY CATALOG LOOKS GOOD I SAW THAT THAT NO CHIPPIN LAYS SHIRT WASNT IN IT WHATS UP


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------HOP SKOTCH
Thanks, the catalogs are moving well.
discontinued the no chippin shirt.
i wont reprint unless there is a demand for it.


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

shirts are great. i got two of em.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

wheres the cutlass one's. r u planning on making some? nice shirts :thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Thank you to everyone for checking out our vending booth in Miami!
:biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

see ya in tampa!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

puttin in an order for a 2x Lincolns Only and Small I Love Lowriders... jus wanna make sure u got both these first n what the total'd be, thanks.


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 16 2006, 01:10 PM~4860996
> *Thank you to everyone for checking out our vending booth in Miami!
> :biggrin:
> *


are you going to have a booth in indy?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------Cali Way
Lincolns Only in stock, Ran out of the I love lowriders, will have it within 2 weeks.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------pfccrider
unfortunately not, can't make Indy because of a prior engagement.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Thanks to my 2 new distributors:

1) Showtime Hydraulics in California

2) Babs Audio in Florida

You can pick up Art Tech merchandise at these fine shops!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 21 2006, 09:18 AM~5091774
> *-----------Cali Way
> Lincolns Only in stock, Ran out of the I love lowriders, will have it within 2 weeks.
> *


cool, glad i waited, jus hit me up with a PM when u got me a 2x Lincoln and the small I love Lowriders, thanks man


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I like the LINCOLN designs!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks Marvin, for the Caddy Euro shirt.

:biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------Jeff
No, Thank you for the order!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Homie, justed order another shirt, 4XL OG Impala.....
Let me know when it ships.... Thanks


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

pm sent, hey homie you should do one like my avatar?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------G2G_Al
got the order, it will ship tomorrow.
thank you.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------g-body
if we do , you'll be the first to know.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

DrasticNYC - Need a catalog homie


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

[attachmentid=514850]sent mine let me know if everything is cool jmasters


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------Gotti
send me a address.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------jusblaze
got that order, Thank you, it will be shipped on monday.


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 24 2006, 04:27 PM~5109203
> *---------jusblaze
> got that order, Thank you, it will be shipped on monday.
> 
> *


thanks homie....great shirts told all my homies 2 check em out


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Gotta get me one


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

HEY SUP UP DRASTICS NYC?? I NEED A GET CATALOG FOR ME ??HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------TraditionalLowriding


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------------G.S. CUSTOMS
hit me up with a address,
email:
[email protected]


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

i got it thanks homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I got my order!!!
TTT!!!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

Congrats on the new house... now I have a hotel in NY.


----------



## crown town baller (Feb 24, 2006)

what's up jayson i'll be sending out the check on monday cool. and have a great easter ttyl john


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@Apr 16 2006, 01:05 PM~5253452
> * what's up jayson i'll be sending out the check on monday cool. and have a great easter ttyl john
> *


  send me your caddy instead :biggrin: same to you


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

ill be placing an order this week :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 21 2006, 09:22 AM~5091778
> *---------pfccrider
> unfortunately not, can't make Indy because of a prior engagement.
> *



* Brew ( pfccrider ) Just hit up there website ...

* I got 4 or 5 of them a few weeks back and The quality, their service and the shipping was unreal ... Good Peoples here!!! Plus they had all sizes which was good for a skinny ass cracker like me! 


*SUPPORT THESE PEOPLE HOMIES !!!*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 23 2006, 10:23 PM~5109171
> *----------Gotti
> send me a address.
> *


Got it homie thanx


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Any New Shirts!!!


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

these are the only shirts i wear at my shop... :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------Sup everyone,
I Have been off LIL for a while, swamped with work!
just letting everyone know that im back up and running!
Thanks!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------RHYDERS STREET WEAR
Thanks Jay! the house has taken up so much of my time.
Of course you got a spot here in NY! all the time!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------Tha orig D.U.I.
Thanks for the support!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---------86TXMonte
not yet, soon.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------dj hearse
:biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

You going to Scrape Marv???


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 
SOLD!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------impalabuilder.com
Thanks for the order!
Will be shipped tomorrow.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

T T T for nice t-shirts :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----lolow
Thanks.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Aug 9 2006, 11:58 PM~5938412
> *-----lolow
> Thanks.
> *


Marv,

You going to Scrape?


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

got my shirt in 2 days!
.. thanks DrasticNYC.. it looks great!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----impalabuilder.com
No problem & thanks for the order!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 10 2006, 03:29 AM~5939327
> *Marv,
> 
> You going to Scrape?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------Jeff
Sorry man, cant make it down,
way too much going on for me here right now.
are you coming down to the Drastic BBQ?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Will these shirts be available at the S.S. ??


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----------FoolishinVegas
Unfortunately not, i wont be able to make Vegas this year.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Sep 27 2006, 12:02 PM~6255407
> *-----------FoolishinVegas
> Unfortunately not, i wont be able to make Vegas this year.
> *


 :0 :0 Damn I wanted more of my favorite shirt in the world "eat,sleep,lowride" in black, gray, and dark blue in XXL


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 8 2006, 10:49 AM~6526821
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i like that... and with the 'Wonder Bread' logo!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

only companys that make "real" lowrider clothing.. is dickies and converse (chucks).. nuff said.. 


uffin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:uh: Wtf ? Never knew there was "real" lowrider clothes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 17 2007, 02:11 PM~7012220
> *:uh:  Wtf ? Never knew there was "real" lowrider clothes.
> *


you not a REAL lowrider then..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jul 24 2006, 10:08 AM~5831453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---umm..okay.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 04:01 PM~7012699
> *you not a REAL lowrider then..
> 
> 
> *


I guess not.


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

ANY NEW DESIGNS


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------HOP SKOTCH
Only the one hit wonder design.
still working on more.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---Wanted to Thank Everyone from the Tampa show for showing so much Love.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jul 24 2006, 07:08 AM~5831453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 12 2007, 10:59 AM~7674878
> *---Wanted to Thank Everyone from the Tampa show for showing so much Love.
> *


When you coming out west again so I can get more of my Fav. shirt in the world, in every color ?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

Still making shirts??


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------thadogg612
of course!
Im just not on LIL too often...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Dec 28 2005, 11:21 AM~4499567
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:happysad:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Aug 15 2007, 03:15 PM~8562111
> *------thadogg612
> of course!
> Im just not on LIL too often...
> *


will you be At the SS this year ??


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------FoolishinVegas
will be at the show, but no booth.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Aug 16 2007, 11:23 AM~8568773
> *--------FoolishinVegas
> will be at the show, but no booth.
> *


Would it be too much to have you bring a couple of sets of my favorite shirt in the world with you, and then perhaps we can meet up at the show or something ?? . . . I can throw you a PM or something


----------



## 1up3down (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 4 2003, 10:01 AM~1245988
> *---------schmidt64
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Aug 18 2007, 11:27 AM~8582940
> *Would it be too much to have you bring a couple of sets of my favorite shirt in the world with you, and then perhaps we can meet up at the show or something ??  . . .  I can throw you a PM or something
> *


i think he can work that out for you ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 19 2007, 12:07 PM~8588576
> *i think he can work that out for you ...
> *


Any chance I can get to meet some more fellow riders, Drasticbean that goes for you too bro


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Aug 19 2007, 11:02 PM~8592313
> *Any chance I can get to meet some more fellow riders, Drasticbean that goes for you too bro
> *


you'll see me in vegas.. :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----------FoolishinVegas
definately, PM with what your looking for.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Aug 20 2007, 09:20 AM~8595181
> *----------FoolishinVegas
> definately, PM with what your looking for.
> *


 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

you had flip do a photoshoot with my bike and art garcia's with ms sexia. pics finally on the website, came out good. thanks for the free shirt of the 63. it was a pleasure providing a bike for your site. wish u guys much success. 

p.s. i have a lil girl about to come out of the oven, i'll be getting "future lowrider" shirt and bib soon.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------tequila sunrise
Thank you for helping us out.
congrats on your baby girl!
:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------81cutty

thanks!


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

Like your tees! Is there any chance that you can ship to sweden?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------Marquez
we ship international all the time.
of course shipping charges are different.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

do yall have something with the 93-96 fleetwoods on it....


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------tito_ls
not yet, but are working on some new designs.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

you guys still selling shirts?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------low707cutt

yes we are.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

u got any XXl long shirts??


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----juiced67impala

only XXL Tshirts


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 23 2009, 06:28 AM~13665019
> *-------low707cutt
> 
> yes we are.
> ...


so do I just order em of your website.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------low707cutt
basically thru paypal.com
payable to [email protected]
specify style, size & quantity.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

JUST SAW THIS TOPIC FOR THE FIRST TIME. THESE SHIRTS ARE BAD AS FUCK, well, except for the air bag shirts.. :biggrin: MUCH PROPS. ARE THEY STILL AVAILABLE? WHAT'S THE CONTACT INFO? :thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-------PERRO62
Still Available.
check out :
http://www.artisttechnicians.com/Art%20Tec...parelFrame.html


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Still doing it...


----------



## j_mann (Sep 30, 2009)

were's the cadillac ts, hommie... :biggrin:


----------

